#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  Big data will change education system!!

## Adiza

Big data helps to improve the students results in education system by monitoring the data of the student in real-time. The delivered data gives better understanding in the individual behavior of the students. Such as 
- how long they take to answer a question
-which sources they use, which questions they skipped
-which tips work best for which student. 

Instant feed back is given according the answers of the questions. With algorithms help, it is also possible to determine the strengths and weaknesses of each individual student based on the way a student learned online.

*Discuss some other changes we could expect in the education system by big data?* 
*Share your views regarding big data influence the education system?


*

----------

